# iWork ou autre?



## glad06 (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter l'iPad mais il me reste une question essentielle à résoudre.

Puis-je importer des documents (.doc, .docx, .ppt etc...) dans mon iPad, les retravailler dessus pour ensuite les exporter sur mon mac ou les utiliser sur projecteur?

Je pense principalement au powerpoint que j'aimerai faire chez moi sur mon mac, le transférer sur mon iPad (ajouter des choses en chemin si besoin) et en faire la présentation orale.

Est-ce possible? Quelles sont les meilleures appli iPad pour ça? Et puis-je imprimer mes documents (.doc ou .pdf) de mon iPad?

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## sharky (13 Août 2010)

Perso j'utilise Quick Office qui fonctionne parfaitement au niveau intégration avec le Mac, mais qui ne supporte pas encore les ppt (fin d'année). Dans ton cas il y a Office HD ou Document to Go qui seraient approprié. Tu utilises Mobile Me si tu as un compte ou DropBox pour gérer tes fichiers

Pour l'impression il y a plusieurs solutions comme Print Online ou ePrint, mais je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour l'impression, voir aussi PrintCentral, qui semble assez puissant : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/printcentral-for-ipad-le-fichier/id366020849?mt=8


----------



## glad06 (14 Août 2010)

Super! 

Avec tout ceci me voilà rassurée et prête à travailler comme je le souhaite! Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## joinman (15 Août 2010)

Ne soit pas trop vite rassuré !
Va faire un tour sur les avis des soft indiqués ci dessus (sauf print center) dans iTunes. 
Pour ma part, j'ai testé Documents to go. Sous Excel, par exemple aucun graphique ! Sous ppt, pb de respect mise en page


----------



## glad06 (21 Août 2010)

Alors ça y est j'ai testé keynote pour mes ppt. Il n'y a aucun soucis pour la compatibilité avec mon Mac. Juste les polices peuvent être modifiées et les effets mais pas de gros problème majeur concernant les données.

En ce qui concerne l'impression de mes documents via dropbox avec printcentral je ne comprends pas... Apparemment il faut que mon ordinateur reste le relais permanent avec l'imprimante via le logiciel weprint. En gros, je ne peux pas éteindre mon ordi lorsque je suis à l'extérieur si je veux imprimer de mon iPad.

Y a t-il une appli pour imprimer en wifi mes doc et mail directement de l'ipad sur l'imprimante wifi?


----------

